# The BEST Customer service: OxaVap



## CardsBees (May 14, 2013)

Agree. Also had really great customer service. Very happy with product and service.


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

Top notch service. Hands Down. I always talk about how so many companies run customers away and how so few have figured that customer service is the most important thing you can do to stay in business. A job well done.


----------



## Gazelle (May 17, 2015)

Good to know!!


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Larry is great!


----------



## JohnR (Dec 26, 2014)

deerslayer8153 said:


> Last week I ordered the VaroVap vaporizer ($95)
> 
> Today I got my package in the mail containing a Varrox vaporizer ($165) with a note that said " We are sold out of the VaroVap so I upgraded you to the Varrox, hope you don't mind!"
> 
> I am pretty happy with these folks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I had exactly the same experience. Apparently the shipment was held up and Larry sent the more expensive vaporizor instead. Great service!


----------

